# What really happened to QG18 turbo.....



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

see anything wrong here?










You can see the snapped journal on the left, and the one to the right of the cylinder there, you can't see the crack, but it's there.

All told, 2 of the 5 crank journals were broken...the two pictured.

NOT ONE con-rod bearing was bad. I repeat, all con-rod bearings were GOOD.

Every piston and rod was perfect (relatively speaking after 35,000 miles) :



































and to top it all off, a pic of the block 










This highly reassures me in the new build project!


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

awww you bastard you signed off. i was gonna say good work genius  :loser:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't make me smack you Matt


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

woah the crank bent, me thinks its time to worry. What were the failure conditions?

Mike


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> woah the crank bent, me thinks its time to worry. What were the failure conditions?
> 
> Mike



i dont remember him saying the crank bent? from what he's told me, he wasnt very punctual with his oil changes and he spun a rod bearing. jesus mike, you bent the crank too?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

naw, i am pretty sure the crank didn't bend. Let me tell you why:

As a common occurrence for the cheapass oil dipstick handles on the b15s, the handle on my oil dipstick broke. So, being the total idiot I am, i used a generic dipstick from autozone for a while. As I was examining the parts that broke ( the crank journals) I noticed where the oil dipstick comes in, and looked at the oil pan and the baffle locations, and came to the conclusion that somehow, by jamming (yes, i've hit myself plenty of times now) the dipstick into the pan and engine, it might have gotten jammed in with the journal in some way, or right next to it....while the dipstick got thrown out by the spinning of the engine, it might have caught on to the journal and split it. 

Anyway, that crank is getting sent off to be machined and balanced, and I guess they'll tell me if its bent or not. Also, I was using the UR crank pulley......but that thing was on there for 20k miles, so I doubt it was the cause.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

i repeat good work genius  :dumbass: 


so when do we plan on seeing another project QG mike?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a project right now. Hopefully it'll be getting a little bolstering, but either way, some big things are gonna happen


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> naw, i am pretty sure the crank didn't bend. Let me tell you why:
> 
> As a common occurrence for the cheapass oil dipstick handles on the b15s, the handle on my oil dipstick broke. So, being the total idiot I am, i used a generic dipstick from autozone for a while. As I was examining the parts that broke ( the crank journals) I noticed where the oil dipstick comes in, and looked at the oil pan and the baffle locations, and came to the conclusion that somehow, by jamming (yes, i've hit myself plenty of times now) the dipstick into the pan and engine, it might have gotten jammed in with the journal in some way, or right next to it....while the dipstick got thrown out by the spinning of the engine, it might have caught on to the journal and split it.
> 
> Anyway, that crank is getting sent off to be machined and balanced, and I guess they'll tell me if its bent or not. Also, I was using the UR crank pulley......but that thing was on there for 20k miles, so I doubt it was the cause.


So what exactly broke? The main cap bolts??? Are the main bearings spun? Is the jornal surface of the cranks scored?

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just 2 of the crank journals broke, the crank itself looks fine, no scores on it, and no scores on the block or the girdle surfaces where the journals go. All the rod journals are fine, and the other 3 crank journals are fine.

Main cap bolts and con rod bolts were all torqued down correctly, none were broken, nothing.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> just 2 of the crank journals broke, the crank itself looks fine, no scores on it, and no scores on the block or the girdle surfaces where the journals go. All the rod journals are fine, and the other 3 crank journals are fine.
> 
> Main cap bolts and con rod bolts were all torqued down correctly, none were broken, nothing.


How do you break a crank jornal? Is it scored or what? Did the bearing spin?

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

looks like it just spun a bearing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

James said:


> looks like it just spun a bearing.



the 2nd crank journal in from the timing chain snapped.....and the one closest to the timing chain looked like it spun.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i may be having a brain fart here but when you say journal isn't it describing the part of the crank shaft that the bearing sits on? if it cracked or broke your crankshaft would basically have bent, moved or broke...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'm saying journal as in journal bearing...is that not correct? the bearings, heh, anytime I said journal I meant bearings


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah journals don't crack/bend so easily mang... if it did, its a miracle there isn't something else wrong with the block!


----------

